# Stainless steel clapton



## NYRAD (19/4/16)

Hi all id really love to try some ss clapton but who has stock ? Im a TC user so needs to be ss Clapton


----------



## Migs (19/4/16)

Try @Sir Vape , I've seen some fused SS claptons mate.


----------



## MurderDoll (19/4/16)

Sup Daryn. Long time. Thought you dropped off the earth.


----------



## NYRAD (19/4/16)

Migs said:


> Try @Sir Vape , I've seen some fused SS claptons mate.



Hey man they out of stock


----------



## Lingogrey (19/4/16)

NYRAD said:


> Hey man they out of stock


They are out of stock on the 5 m 'normal' Clapton spools, but they just got these fused Clapton wire shots in:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/ss316-fused-clapton-wire-shots


----------



## NYRAD (29/4/16)

Bump im waiting on sirtvape 5mtr but anyone else maybe ?


----------

